# ICD-10 question



## lupotranscribes (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello, 

I just passed my exam so I am still looking for a job but I have been reading up on the ICD-10.  Are we going to have to retake our test?  I read somewhere that we might.  I really hope not but I was just wondering if anyone knows or if they are going to grandfather us in and let us take a class or something?  Any input would be great.  

Thanks, 

Teri Lupo, CPC-A


----------

